# This would belong in silliness but it's related to pokémon.



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 16, 2020)

Guys can i just say the best music of all time in pokémon is this.
This.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (May 8, 2020)

Oh my gosh, I've never even heard this song! I do only have Ultra Moon (which has Pheromosa's home planet instead), but wow. What a secret gem xD

I'm really happy that there's so much musical diversity in recent Pokemon games, they're definitely trying a lot of new things. I'm a big fan of Guzma's battle theme in particular.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 8, 2020)

Guzma's battle theme was pretty awesome, now that i think about it!



Bluwiikoon said:


> I do only have Ultra Moon (which has Pheromosa's home planet instead)


I got both of them, and only played ultra moon. but i actually discovered this song when going through random pokémon music


----------



## Bluwiikoon (May 8, 2020)

Makes me wonder what tracks in the games people have heard the least. Were it not for youtube, I don't think too many people would have heard the Battle Frontier boss themes from Emerald and DPPt/HGSS. I... don't even remember what those ones sound like, honestly. xD


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 8, 2020)

I vaguely remember what they sound like but it's all from youtube, lol. I never got into the battle frontier stuff.


----------



## kyeugh (May 8, 2020)

IndigoEmmy said:


> Guys can i just say the best music of all time in pokémon is this.
> This.


wow this rules


----------



## Blast (Jun 5, 2020)

I swear I knew it was gonna be this theme even before I clicked it LOL. Gotta love the flexing trees :3


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jan 15, 2021)

*This would belong in silliness but it's related to pokémon. 
Updated for 2021*






No really though like i actually love Peony's battle music. It's so different that i just... i love it.

I love it a lot. I love everything about this there's no changing my mind


----------

